# Family Sattlement in Italy



## bacholor (Jun 26, 2014)

*I am from Pakistan. I done my undergraduate equivalent course. (MBA Banking & Finance) from my country. My wife done Master in Library Science and she is a librarian. 

1- I have plan to settle in Italy. What you suggest me to select a category or type of visa which lead me to permanent residency?

2- What if I set up my business company in Italy? Which type of business will me most profitable? 

3- Also is there any type of visa like I hear about "Flossy Decree" visa or some other visa like that. What should be the best route for me to live my life in sweet Europe. 

4- Suggest me some good immigration solicitors in Italy who can help me to go through my plan and kindly guide me about cost of setting up a company if possible. 

5- Is there any chance to get information about some companies who grant work permit to foreign companies?

6- Is there any source that I can get a 5 years Work Permit and Visa?

Hopefully I express what I am looking for....!

Thanx in advance for suggesting me the best.

Regards *


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Italy has no "investment visa" or "entrepreneur visa" which is what you seem to be implying.

Italy does offer an Elective Residency (ER) visa. The ER visa is potentially available to those with a significant amount of legal passive income (or the wealth equivalent). That visa does not allow employment or starting a business in Italy. It's strictly for those who are retired (at any age). The minimum annual passive income for consideration (not necessarily approval) for the ER visa is reportedly 30,000 euro per year per person. Passive income means income from investments, rents, royalties, etc. EC Long-Term Residence Permits, a form of permanent residency, are potentially available after 5 years of continuous legal residence in Italy.


----------



## bacholor (Jun 26, 2014)

I haven't got that much of money. Kindly suggest me some solicitor in Italy who can arrange work permit of 5 years for me and some job offer in some deal package. Thanx


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A solicitor is unlikely to be able to accomplish anything in this area. What you're describing simply doesn't exist, and a solicitor cannot change that. The most likely outcome, by far, if you a hire a solicitor is you will pay him/her a fairly large sum of money and have no results to show for it. Italy currently has a high rate of unemployment, and the government is not interested in importing foreign workers right now, with or without solicitors.

There are a few very narrow exceptions. For example, there are a handful of designed universities and research institutions in Italy that are permitted to recruit and hire extremely talented foreign research scientists in STEM fields. If you fit that profile, you don't contact a solicitor. You contact a distinguished university or research institution in Italy and ask if they are interested in hiring you. If yes, that university or institute has the ability to sponsor you for a visa.

As another example, you can enter Italy on a student visa if you're accepted into a full-time degree program at an Italian university and if you have adequate funds (without employment) to support your program of study. You must make satisfactory progress toward your degree. There is no 5 year student visa. Your PdS (stay permission) is reviewed at least annually. Once you are in Italy you are permitted to work up to 20 hours per week in specific study-related employment if available, but these earnings (even if possible) will not be counted in deciding whether you are financially eligible for a visa.

If you are a Roman Catholic priest then The Vatican may invite you to spend some time there.

If you legally marry an opposite sex EU, EEA, or Swiss citizen who wants to live in Italy, you can live with your spouse and work in Italy.

If you have at least €2.5 million to invest in Cyprus then Cypriot citizenship is probably available to you. Maltese citizenship is reportedly available for an investment of €1.15 million and after 12 months of continuous residence in Malta. Citizens of these two countries are EU citizens with a treaty right to live and work in Italy.

You could apply to join the French Foreign Legion and serve in that unit of the France's armed forces. French citizenship is available after your term of service. French citizens are EU citizens with a treaty right to live and work in Italy.

These are most of the few examples of legal ways to live in Italy.


----------



## bacholor (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you So much BBC Watcher....


----------

